# guter chirug oder sportarzt in nbg oder erlangen



## speedy_j (27. Februar 2006)

tag zusammen,

wer kann einen guten arzt für das handgelenkt empfehlen. bin gestern mal wieder gestürzt und habe mir meine handgelenke gestaucht. wäre an sich nicht so tragisch, aber ich hatte schon letzten sommer einen heftigen sturz, wo das ebenfalls passiert ist.
damals wurde alles durchgeschaut aber nichts gefunden. beim röntgen war ebenfalls nicht zu sehen.
im november waren dann alle schmerzen weg. nur seit neujahr ist im linken handgelenkt wieder etwas zu spüren, was sich durch mein missgeschick gestern wieder verschlimmert hat.

wer kennt noch jemanden, der sich auch mal für einen kassenpatienten zeit nimmt.
von einem profi-bahnradfahrer habe ich schon den tip bekommen, dass ich ein ct machen lassen soll. dafür benötige ich aber sicher eine überweisung, von einem fachkundigen arzt.

danke.

gruß speedy_j


----------



## MasterChris (28. Februar 2006)

in bad neustadt an der saale (röhn) gibt es eine klinik die im handbereich profis sind www.rhoen-klinikum-ag.com !
meine freundin arbeitet beim doc und hat auch probleme, allerdings mit ihren daumen. ihr chef empfohl ihr die klinik, die müssen voll die   sein. zu einer op kam es zum glück nicht, hat aber ganz nett dort ausgesehen...

ich weis aber nicht ob man dort einfach ohne überweisung rein darf ?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (1. März 2006)

danke erst mal für den tip. hab den mal eine mail geschrieben, wie es bei denen mit einer untersuchung ausschaut. ist ja auch nicht gearde die kürzeste entfernung.

hat vielleicht sonst noch jemand ein tip?


----------



## nik89 (4. März 2006)

also ich kann dir wärmstens den herrn dr.güssbacher empfehlen. weiß nicht ob er sich gut mit dem bereich der hand auskennt,aber war letztes jahr öfters bei ihm,da ich mir den ellbogen ausgekugelt hab und wasser im knie hatte.
er is so ein sportmediziener,betreut auch ettliche profi sportler.
seine praxis befindet sichin nürnber dort in dem blauen haus bei der straßenbahn haltestelle maxfeld,und er behandelt glaub ich auch in der euro med klinik in fürth.


----------



## MasterChris (4. März 2006)

meine Freundin sagte das die Erler-Klinik in Nürnberg auch eine gute Handchirugie
hat. Das mit der CT ist eine gute Idee, weil wenn du was an der Sehne oder an den Bändern hast ist das beim Röntgen nicht zu erkennen. da hilft dann nur CT,MRT oder Kernspinntomographie um da was genaueres sagen zu können.

Aber der erste Weg sollte zum Orthopäden führen und der muss dir dann eine Überweisung mit Verdachtsdiagnose erstellen!

Aber gibts da bei dir in Dresden nix  warum zu uns ins Frankenland fahren??

so, jetzt weist du bescheid


----------



## Riddick (5. März 2006)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> meine Freundin sagte das die Erler-Klinik in Nürnberg auch eine gute Handchirugie hat.


Wie's in der Handchirurgie aussieht, weiß ich nicht, aber meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit der Erkler-Klinik sind eher zweifelhaft. Die haben mir zu schnell das Skalpell in der Hand.  




> Aber gibts da bei dir in Dresden nix  warum zu uns ins Frankenland fahren??


Der hat doch momentan Asyl bei uns. 

Riddick


----------



## phelow (5. März 2006)

wenn dir forchheim nicht zu weit ist kannst zum dr. schwemmlein gehen. sportmedizin und chirotherapie .. der kennt sich sehr gut aus, war auch wegen handgelenk da und wurde ins rhön klinikum geschickt und mein handgelenk is wieder topfit


----------



## speedy_j (6. März 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Der hat doch momentan Asyl bei uns.
> 
> Riddick




recht haste. letzte woche wurde erst meine aufenhaltsgenehmigung verlängert.
wird auch immer schwieriger seit ede und beckstein die aus dunkeldeutschland für terroristen halten und uns ebenfalls einen sprachtest machen lassen wollen.  


danke für die weiteren tipps. werde versuchen mal in den nächsten tagen was in die wege zu leiten. 

ich war wegen der ganzen sache im herbst schon  bei einem dr. rudolf auf dem aufseßplatz. den kann man aber voll vergessen. hätte ich ihm nicht noch ein paar fragen gestellt, dann wäre ich nach einer minute wieder draußen gewesen. das will ich mir nun ersparen.


----------



## Riddick (7. März 2006)

Da wir schon beim Thema sind: ich such' 'nen fähigen Doc, der sich mal meiner Schulter annimmt. Mittlerweile hab' ich im Studio z.B. beim Bank- oder Schulterdrücken schon Schmerzen bei Gewichten, die ich früher zum Aufwärmen benutzt habe.  Ich schieb' das jetzt schon seit Jahren vor mir her, aber es wird immer schlimmer.  Bevor ich aber gar nix mehr machen kann, werd' ich wohl um 'ne OP nicht rumkommen, auch wenn ich da überhaupt keinen Bock drauf hab'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Riddick


----------



## speedy_j (7. März 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Da wir schon beim Thema sind: ich such' 'nen fähigen Doc, der sich mal meiner Schulter annimmt. Mittlerweile hab' ich im Studio z.B. beim Bank- oder Schulterdrücken schon Schmerzen bei Gewichten, die ich früher zum Aufwärmen benutzt habe.  Ich schieb' das jetzt schon seit Jahren vor mir her, aber es wird immer schlimmer.  Bevor ich aber gar nix mehr machen kann, werd' ich wohl um 'ne OP nicht rumkommen, auch wenn ich da überhaupt keinen Bock drauf hab'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




guten morgen,

von wo genau kommt der schmerz?
mir scheint es eher so, dass dein bizepsansatz überlastet, bzw. entzündet ist. hatte ich auch schon mal. wahrscheinlich hast du durch dein durchschleppen auf die 1,5 jahre das ganze ganz schön verschlimmert. 
sind die schmerzen beim latziehen weg?

gruß speedy_j


----------



## Riddick (8. März 2006)

@speedy_j

Nee, hat leider nix mit dem Bizepsansatz zu tun.  Ich hab' mir vor ca. 10 Jahren beim schweren Bankdrücken die Schulter versaut. Da man an der betroffenen Schulter eine Erhebung spüren kann, die auf der gesunden Seite nicht vorhanden ist, denke ich, dass ich damals eine Absprengung am Schultereckgelenk erlitt, und sich danach durch Nichtbehandlung eine Knochenveränderung gebildet hat.  Leider sind die Schmerzen die letzten zwei, drei Jahre schlimmer geworden, und mit den Gewichten muss ich bei bestimmten Übungen immer weiter runter gehen.  Jetzt bin ich langsam an 'nem Punkt angelangt, an dem was passieren muss, sonst kann ich den Eisensport bald an den Nagel hängen.  

Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NEXUS (9. März 2006)

Kann euch den Dr. Wack hinterm Hauptbahnhof empfehlen...
super lässiger Kerl und ein Ass in seinem Fach  ...
hat sich bei meiner Schulter auch als nützlich erwiesen!!!

Arne


----------



## nik89 (9. März 2006)

@speedy j
kanns sein dass ich dich heut früh in heroldsberg gesehenen hab,bin so gegen 7.30 zum bahnhof geloffen,und da is mir am bühl auf höhe des kindergartens einer mit nem blauen harttail mit ner speedhub entgegengekommen


----------



## speedy_j (9. März 2006)

nik89 schrieb:
			
		

> @speedy j
> kanns sein dass ich dich heut früh in heroldsberg gesehenen hab,bin so gegen 7.30 zum bahnhof geloffen,und da is mir am bühl auf höhe des kindergartens einer mit nem blauen harttail mit ner speedhub entgegengekommen




ja, das bin ich. aber richtig hingeschaut hast du nicht.  momentan fahre ich nur singelspeed, da die speedhub immer noch bei meinem händler zum umbau ist.  

wohnst schon lange in heroldsberg? wenn ja, kannst mir einen guten hausarzt empfehlen, der sich mein problem annimmt und mir gleich eine überweisung zu einem spezialisten aushändigt?


----------



## nik89 (10. März 2006)

ja,genau hingeschaut hab ich ned,hab nur den speedhub aufkleber am oberrohr gesehen.
naja wohn scho ziemlich lang in heroldsberg,bin dort geboren,allerdings bin iich auch erst 17.
in sachen hausarzt geh ich immer zum dr.finzel,der is dort an der hauptstraße neben dem vodafone shop.da geh ich aber eigentlich nur bei erkältungen und so sachen hin,is halt n allgemeinmediziner.
bei verletzungen vor allen vom sport geh ich wie gesgat immer zum dr.güssbacher in nürnberg,issn sher guter sportorthopäde,betreut auch des olympia team,etc.
falls du physiotherapie brauchst oder so,is der strippschorr in heroldsberg bei der raifeisen bank echt gut,war dort ca 40 mall wegen meiner ellbogenluxation.

edit:ach seh grad es geht dir nur um die überweisung,da is der dr.finzel eigentlich auch ziemlich schnell und kulant,zumindestens bei mir,bin scho ewig dort.geh auch immer dort hin wenn ich neue bandagen fürn sport brauch.weil einem die frau an der rezeption die auch einfach mal so ausdruckt


----------



## speedy_j (10. März 2006)

ok, dann versuche ich mal am montag was klar zu machen. das problem liegt bei mir eher an der zeit. früh komm ich nicht aus dem bett und abends nicht von der arbeit weg.
aber es muss was geschehen, da ich mich nicht so lange damit rumschlagen will wie riddick.

@riddick
dein verhalten ist irgendwie typisch mann. erst mal schauen, wie schlimm es noch werden kann.  10 jahre ist schon ne verdammt lange zeit mit der man mit schmerzen durch die gegend läuft, ohne wirklich dagegen etwa zu tun.


----------



## Wern (15. März 2006)

@nik89#
Behandelt der gute Doktor Güssbacher auch Kassenpatienten?
Hab jetzt auch schon seit 3 Monaten Probs mit dem Knie und brauch mal einen anständigen Doc.
Wern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva (15. März 2006)

kann Frau Dr. Dietl-Fried in Eckental empfehlen


----------



## nik89 (15. März 2006)

@wern
kann ich dir leider nicht so genau sagen.ich bin privat patien.
aber ich denk doch schon stark dass er auch kassenpatienten behandelt.
ich schick dir ne pn mit der telnr. dann kannst ja mal fragen.


----------



## mtb*cHiCa (16. März 2006)

Hey hey... Invalide Nr.1 hier..  
Bin ja aktuell mit nur 8 Fingern unterwegs da ein hübscher, dezenter Gips meinen linken Arm ziert...
Ich kann in Bamberg absolut Dr. Jazinsky empfehlen.. der ist Chirurg, Unfallarzt und Sportmediziner... Übergangsarzt etc. Der ist absolut spitze und weiß was er tut- und ich bin normalerweise gebeutelt von Misstrauen!! 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## =bergi= (22. Mai 2007)

Kennt jemand einen guten Orthopäden in Erlangen?

lg
Alex


----------



## =bergi= (22. Mai 2007)

Alex-Bav schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen guten Orthopäden in Erlangen?
> 
> lg
> Alex



Mein Rücken macht aua und des geht net wech   radln kann ich zwar noch aber will nix kaputt machen  , keiner einen Tipp?

lg
Alex


----------



## Ketchyp (22. Mai 2007)

http://www.erlangeninfo.de/gesufr-erlangen.htm


Weil gut ist wohl eher subjektiv, der eine kommt mit dem arzt gut klar, der andere nicht usw...Bin bei dem Arzt beim Ewerk dahinten, dessen name mir grad entfallen ist ^_^


----------



## =bergi= (22. Mai 2007)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> http://www.erlangeninfo.de/gesufr-erlangen.htm
> 
> 
> Weil gut ist wohl eher subjektiv, der eine kommt mit dem arzt gut klar, der andere nicht usw...Bin bei dem Arzt beim Ewerk dahinten, dessen name mir grad entfallen ist ^_^



Du meinst die 2 am Fuchsengarten? Da war ich vor langer Zeit mal gibts die noch?
lg
Alex


----------



## Ketchyp (23. Mai 2007)

ja die gibs eigtl immer noch, bin da seit dem ich klein bin (ergo 18 jahre ^^) war jetzt aber so n 3/4 Jahr nimmer dort, kann auch sein, dass die überraschend insolvenz beantragt haben, was ich aber nichtdenke ^^


----------



## puma347 (23. Mai 2007)

in tennenlohe gbts noch ein röntgenzentrum,geht auch ohne termin-da für länger wartezeiten ein tv mit kabelanschluss steht.


----------



## =bergi= (23. Mai 2007)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> ja die gibs eigtl immer noch, bin da seit dem ich klein bin (ergo 18 jahre ^^) war jetzt aber so n 3/4 Jahr nimmer dort, kann auch sein, dass die überraschend insolvenz beantragt haben, was ich aber nichtdenke ^^



Und warst Du bis jetzt zufrieden oder hattest Du schon ab und an Zweifel?

lg
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h34d (15. Juni 2007)

güssbacher ist echt nicht schlecht. hat bei uns in der familie schon einiges gemacht. Aber in der Euro Med ist halt nix mit Kassenpatienten


----------



## Ketchyp (15. Juni 2007)

Alex-Bav schrieb:


> Und warst Du bis jetzt zufrieden oder hattest Du schon ab und an Zweifel?
> 
> lg
> Alex



*ups*

Also ich denke dass kann ich nicht beurteilen. Bzw eigtl doch, wie gesagt ich bin da seitdem ich klein bin und war noch nie wirklich bei einem anderen Arzt für solche Sachen und eigtl war ich bzw bin ich schon zufrieden, aber vlt wäre es für dich besser auf eine objektivere Meinung zu hören  Habe halt keinen vergleich.


----------



## Name (17. Juni 2007)

Ich kann euch den Dr. Lang in Spardorf (Stadtrand Erlangen Ost) - im dortigen Ärztehaus empfehlen. Ist ein Sportarzt, Chirurg und auch Chiroonkel... der nimmt sich auch Zeit für einen.

Wenns um CT oder MR geht hab ich in der Gegend die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man in Fürth in der Pyramide in der Regel am schnellsten Termine bekommt. 

Gruss

Name


----------



## =bergi= (17. Juni 2007)

War am Do. bei Dr. Zinnow (Medizentrum Erlangen) der ist echt nett und macht einen guten Eindruck mehr kann ich als Unwissender eh nicht beurteilen .

Laut Ihm: Innenband- und Adduktoren- reizung am Oberschenkel.

Toll wie lange dauert sowas im allgemeinen ist nämlich echt nervig jetzt mit neuem Bike  

lg
Alex


----------



## mr.popel (27. Juli 2007)

vorm handelshof in erlangen da in der nähe vom obi-baumarkt gibts son ärtztehaus oder sowas. im ersten stock is so ne gemeinschafts-praxis mit lauter experten die sin eigendlich alle sau gut kannst ja ma vorbeischauen.


----------



## Ergojogger (7. Januar 2008)

Gerade von diesen "Spezialisten" im Medizentrum (in Erlangen, Nähe Handelshof) kann ich nur abraten. Du hast ein orthopädisches Problem, und sie setzen Dir einen Chirurgen vor die Nase, oder der richtige Orthopäde (ZINNOW) schaut mal kurz dem Kollegen über die Schulter, nicht ohne noch schnell eine zynische Bemerkung hinsichtlich des Heilungsprozesses loszulassen - das fand ich damals nicht witzig.
   Eigentlich bräuchte man in den meisten Fällen einen waschechten Orthopäden, aber dort sind vor allem Chirurgen/Anästhesisten am schnipseln, und darum ist die Praxis für primär orthopädische Probleme m.E. ungeeignet. Auf mich macht das keinen guten Eindruck mehr. Vor allem auch deshalb, weil sie Dich als Kassenpatienten unverschämt und absolut arrogant beschimpfen.
   Wenn Du nach einer dreiviertel Stunde Wartezeit (das ist dort schon schnell) wieder von einem Chirurgen (ALTMEPPEN) abgefertigt wirst, der Dir echt cholerisch die zwei Minuten, die Du ihn mit einer abschließenden Frage "aufgehalten" hast, gerne mal auf 20 Minuten aufrundet (dabei warst Du keine 10 Minuten bei ihm in "Behandlung"), dann finde ich die Typen echt zum kotzen. Aber für die Suche nach einem Prospekt für Ihre teuren Extrabehandlungen nimmt sich ALTMEPPEN Zeit, obwohl Du vorher eigentlich längst abgewinkt hast.
   Also ich suche mir für orthopädische Probleme eine andere Praxis, wo ich die Gewähr habe auch wirklich einen erstklassigen und lupenreinen Orthopäden anzutreffen, und wo nicht jeder glaubt, von allem und bei jedem ein bisschen etwas schauen und machen zu können. Besonders unangenehm war aber eben jedes Mal die Unfreundlichkeit in dem Laden; da sollte sich jeder als Patient zweimal überlegen, ob er sich so etwas gefallen läßt.


----------



## =bergi= (7. Januar 2008)

Ergojogger schrieb:


> Gerade von diesen "Spezialisten" im Medizentrum (in Erlangen, Nähe Handelshof) kann ich nur abraten. Du hast ein orthopädisches Problem, und sie setzen Dir einen Chirurgen vor die Nase, oder der richtige Orthopäde (ZINNOW) schaut mal kurz dem Kollegen über die Schulter, nicht ohne noch schnell eine zynische Bemerkung hinsichtlich des Heilungsprozesses loszulassen - das fand ich damals nicht witzig.
> Eigentlich bräuchte man in den meisten Fällen einen waschechten Orthopäden, aber dort sind vor allem Chirurgen/Anästhesisten am schnipseln, und darum ist die Praxis für primär orthopädische Probleme m.E. ungeeignet. Auf mich macht das keinen guten Eindruck mehr. Vor allem auch deshalb, weil sie Dich als Kassenpatienten unverschämt und absolut arrogant beschimpfen.
> Wenn Du nach einer dreiviertel Stunde Wartezeit (das ist dort schon schnell) wieder von einem Chirurgen (ALTMEPPEN) abgefertigt wirst, der Dir echt cholerisch die zwei Minuten, die Du ihn mit einer abschließenden Frage "aufgehalten" hast, gerne mal auf 20 Minuten aufrundet (dabei warst Du keine 10 Minuten bei ihm in "Behandlung"), dann finde ich die Typen echt zum kotzen. Aber für die Suche nach einem Prospekt für Ihre teuren Extrabehandlungen nimmt sich ALTMEPPEN Zeit, obwohl Du vorher eigentlich längst abgewinkt hast.
> Also ich suche mir für orthopädische Probleme eine andere Praxis, wo ich die Gewähr habe auch wirklich einen erstklassigen und lupenreinen Orthopäden anzutreffen, und wo nicht jeder glaubt, von allem und bei jedem ein bisschen etwas schauen und machen zu können. Besonders unangenehm war aber eben jedes Mal die Unfreundlichkeit in dem Laden; da sollte sich jeder als Patient zweimal überlegen, ob er sich so etwas gefallen läßt.




Also ich war bis jetzt immer bei Hr. Dr. Zinnow da ich ja auch am Thresen sage zu wem ich will, das war bis jetzt nie das Problem, lange Wartezeiten hatte ich nicht und Zeit nimmt er sich eigentlich schon, leider kann er beim meinem Knie imo wie schon zig andere in Erlangen auch nicht wirklich was finden, aber er ist zumindest der erste der ein MRT einleiten will falls es jetzt wieder nicht besser wird.

Solltest Du deinen Superorthopäden für Kassenpatienten finden dann bitte schreib mir diesen! Ich glaube in ERL/NBG/ gibt es die wohl nur für Privatpatienten...... seufz.... 

lg
Bergi


----------



## puma347 (7. Januar 2008)

ansonten würde ich halt nach stuttgart fahren


----------

